# Root Touch Up Tips Needed Please :D



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 28, 2009)

A couple months ago I dyed my hair and absolutely loved the color. I repurchased the dye and am ready to touch it up. I've dyed my hair a few times before, but I wasn't as fond of the results and therefore have never done a touch up.

I'm kind of concerned about getting color elsewhere other than the roots (on previously dyed hair) especially since the color I'm dying is going to be lightening my hair. I'm afraid of getting a 'halo' of sorts if I do, lol.


Are there any tips you can throw my way? Please share!


----------



## NeonKitten (Jun 28, 2009)

well the best thing i can tell you is to possibly have someoe there with you to make sure it doesn't go much further than your new growth. i'm a cosmetology student and i love color and do may touch ups at school all the time ad my trick is to go to bascially your color "line" and the lightly pull the color through to the old color. if its not bleach or lightner then you shouldnt have a problem with it lifting your previous color as color does not lift color but if it does contain bleach then i would just be careful at how close you are and just go a little past your previous line. hope that helps


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 28, 2009)

It's not bleach, it's a Garnier Nutrisse permanent dye that happens to lighten my usual espresso brown-black hair to my ideal brown! Thank you for the tips.

Would you suggest starting from the crown area or the nape? The instructions say the crown, but I hear virgin hair lightens/dies faster...and I'd hate to have super light roots on top of my head.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 28, 2009)

My baby hairs dye a little faster, but I have never had a problem with the roots. Normally I do 15 minutes on new growth and then 10 minutes on the rest of my hair to refresh the color. Btw, I use Feria permanent hair dye.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 28, 2009)

I can't really offer any advice , sorry but your hair sounds to be the same color as mine which garnier shade do you use? i want light brown hair but dont want to bleach it


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jun 28, 2009)

Garnier Nutrisse 61 Light Ash Brown






I left it in for 25-28 minutes and loved the results. I wouldn't call it light brown but it's definitely BROWN. It gets a little lighter as it fades. There are still some brassy tones when it fades though, so my hair tone is not as neutral as it used to be...I'm sure you could apply a toner on the hair to fix that. I personally don't mind it too much as I've gotten tan this summer and think it goes nicely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hth!


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 28, 2009)

thank you so much I want to try that!


----------

